# Prineville riding



## snowgor (Apr 10, 2007)

I will be in Prineville next weekend and wondering if anyone knows some good riding routes??


----------



## invinciblejj (Aug 14, 2008)

*Deschutes County Bike Guide & More*

I am assuming you mean Prineville, OR. If so, here is the Deschutes County bike Guide. While Prineville is actually in Crook County, a couple of the rides go into Prineville. Also, Adventure Maps has a road cycling guide for Central Oregon. There is an interactive one on their site. Here are the links:

http://www.co.deschutes.or.us/go/objectid/D9531619-BDBD-57C1-92865E7D3C09D97F/index.cfm

http://www.adventuremaps.net/central_oregon_road_bike_map

Hope this helps. Should be a great weekend to ride.

JJ


----------



## Stanley Roper (Apr 17, 2007)

I highly recommend this route that I did last summer. I did it counterclockwise, but when I do it again, it will surely be clockwise. The little stretch down Hwy 26 would be much better downhill.

Starting at Smith Rock State Park is a must. One of the most gorgeous spots in the PacNW


----------



## snowgor (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks, looks like I'll try a trip to the reservoir tomorrow


----------

